# Wie geht ihr mit (CMS-)Updates um?



## Scorp1337 (1. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Webdeveloper, Hoster und einfache Leute ;-)
ich habe eine einfache und knappe Frage:

*Wie geht ihr mit Updates für euer CMS (in meinem Fall Typo3) bzw. deren Extensions/Plugins um?*

Hintergrund:
Ich betreue, als einziger mit wirklich Ahnung vom Web, unsere recht umfangreiche Firmen Typo3 Website. Allerdings muss ich es also auch verantworten, wenn durch Updates (für Extensions) Fehler auftreten oder durch fehlende Updates unsere Site kompromittiert wird...
Deshalb fragen wir uns gerade ob wir nicht mit unserem Hoster einen individuellen Vertrag aushandeln.
Kennt ihr Hoster/Dienstleister die das für Typo3 anbieten?

Grüße,
Scorpion


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. März 2011)

Hallo Scorpion,

eine gute Frage - letztlich ist es eben reiner Zeiteinsatz, d.h. Backup erstellen, Update von typo3 / t3-extension durchfuehren, bzw. sonst noch Anpassungen vornehmen.

Ich selbst biete typo3-optimierten Webspace an, d.h. hier laeuft das CMS problemlos (kein "www-run"-Problem). Gerne biete ich dir/euch auch die Dienstleistung an, eure typo3-Seite immer auf dem aktuellen Stand zu halten.

Wenn du mir kurz eine Email mit der derzeit eingesetzten typo3-Version bzw. den verwendeten Plugins an info (aaaaat) busoft (puuuuunkt) de zukommen laesst, stelle ich gerne ein Angebot zusammen.

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------

